

Ask HN: Review my app, kornar.co.uk - suliamansaleh

this is still a very premature app, i coded it in one day, i just want to test out the idea, the idea to write something very short, and get people to vote on it, like a micropoll.<p>p.s. this is just prototype, so excuse the design, please do suggest feature requests and any bugs ecountered, cheers :))
======
suliamansaleh
<http://www.kornar.co.uk>

